
Show HN: Taski – Make better decisions every time - mkfeuhrer
Hey<p>Super excited to launch my new product - Taski<p>Making decisions is tough and time-consuming. We make decisions all the time, both in personal and work matters.<p>Shipping Taski   - Your one-stop solution for making better decisions. Boost your productivity with powerful frameworks.<p>Taski brings you clean, simple UI for developers, PMs, and anyone who loves planning before decisions.<p>Multiple frameworks - RICE, SPADE, SWOT, etc.
️ Save - as image, markdown or document 
 Share - your decisions anywhere for feedback.
 Check-list - Track progress with checklists. 
 Privacy - Your data is yours!
 Build for all - Developers, PMs or any person who makes decisions<p>Taski is live on Product hunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;taski<p>Show some love<p>#productivity #newproduct #decisions #producthunt
======
meagher
Congrats on launching!

Why did you put the hashtags at the end of your post?

------
mkfeuhrer
Taski is trending on PH - #2 Product of the day

Check it out and show some love!

